# A Whole Host of Issues



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a doe I bought a month or so ago. When I bought her I think she was ill but I didn't realize it at the time. She has progressively gotten worse. Here are her problems:

-ruffle/ thin fur 
- hobbles when she walks 
- makes a chattering/clicking sound 
- poor sense of depth perception 
- poor ability to sense her surroundings 
- recently she has started biting me for no reason
- her right eye has started building up with a white goo around the edges

She is also usually small compared to my other does and has a hole in her left ear that she has had for as long as I have had her.

Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong with her? I understand that the chattering could be from a respiratory infection, but I have no clue about the rest of her symptoms. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi

most of the symptoms you describe can be a sign of respiratory infection.
gooey eyes, hobbling, ruffled fur, chattering sounds, poor ability to sense surroundings- they all can be a result of a resp. infection.
the poor depth perception could also be a result of poor sight, or perhaps her balance is impaired.
I don't know why she bites you, though. probably she's just not feeling well.

Have you been to a vet already? Your mouse needs an antibiotic asap!

EDIT: ruffled/thin fur can also be a sign of overgrooming, ectoparasites or funghi. The problem in this case is, that the resp. infection has priority. I'd treat her for that and then worry about mites and stuff.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I am going to take her to the vet soon. I have to take my cat Wednesday and am going to ask my vet if he is even able to treat mice (I'm not sure what the extent of his knowledge is). She does groom a lot so the fur could be from over grooming too like you said.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Sadly, many vets don't know much about small mammals.
A good antibiotic for mice is Baytril. There's an oral solution available containing 5mg/ml. 
I like to use 20-25mg/kg once a day for at least 10-12 days.
It works well when you mix it with something tasty (I like to use malt-paste for cats) or you can just put it in her fur and wait until she cleaned it all off


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Is baytril something I would have to go to a vet to get or could I purchase and administer it myself?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Usually you can get antibiotics at a vet only.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I see, thank you. I will check with my vet and hopefully it won't cost much. I have two with respiratory infections and I have separated them from the rest of the group. Is that necessary or is it safe to allow them back with the others?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I separate sick mice, too.
there are bacteria that can persist in healthy mice and cause disease when sth else is wrong (weakened immune system due to various reasons).
But without a bacteriological sampling you never know, which pathogen is the cause of the disease. So I seperate them just to be sure. 
It's also easier for giving meds and controlling feed etc.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Defernatly don't put them back with your other mice, and id make sure your using a good disinfectant and wash everything.
biting, hunching up and squinty eyes can be a sign of pain. Id agree its most likley a respority infection. She will either need treating or putting down if she is as bad as it sounds. Hopefully she will pick up after a week or two of baytril.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In the US, you do not need a prescription for Baytril (or most other antibiotics) if you purchase it from a veterinary supply company. There are quite a few online, and frequently the Baytril we use for mice is marketed towards pet birds.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

It's really interesting to learn about the differences between countries. 
In Austria and Germany you can't just buy antibiotics. You have to see a vet about it an purchase it there or get a receipt and buy it in the pharmacy.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You can't buy antibiotics marketed for human consumption, but we have such a strong farm lobby that antibiotics marketed for animal use are easily available. Making them vet-only, it is argued, would be a burden on small farmers. As one such small farmer, I am certainly glad that I don't have to call up a vet for every little thing that happens to my chickens, ducks, geese, goats, etc.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

In Austria it's more of a food safety issue they say and to prevent the occurance of more resistant strains of bacteria. If you treat cattle etc you always have to fill out paperwork on the exact animals you treat, the substance and waiting time after the treatment. It's like a paper jungle ^^
In small animals it's easier, but the vet hast to see the animal to prescribe a treatment.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I asked my vet for some Baytril today and he gave it to me without having to see my mouse. Hopefully this works and they get better. Thanks for all your replies


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

How long until the Baytril will start noticeably helping? I am on day 3. Also, when is it safe to put them back with their other cage mates?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

It's always hard to say, when you will see effects. 3-4 days usually is a good timeframe. But depending on the severeness it can take a little longer. If you don't see any effects after ~6 days you might want to see your vet again and ask for a different antibiotic.
I wouldn't reintroduce her with her cagemates before she isn't fully well again.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have given them Baytril twice a day for a week now. How long should I continue to give it to them to make sure the infection clears up?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

7 to 10 days is the recommended course.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

They have been receiving the Baytril for about 10 days now. I can still hear some coughing but its not as bad. Should I finish off the medicine to make sure they're OK? Also, is it safe to put them back with their cage mates while they finish up the medicine? Also, I have a wooden house in the sick ones cage that all my mice like to play on. How should I go about sanitizing it and the rest of the cage?


----------

